# Phase 3 BRR plan, is it possible??



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I have been going over how I want phase 3 of the BRR to look and decided on one of two variations.

The question I have now is it possible to even do it the way I want?

I figured that if it was possible you guys would know the best and easiest way to make it happen.

I am using track power with an NCE DCC system, and dcc controlled switches, the open ended track on the right goes to phase 4, 
and on the left goes to phase 2, my basement railyard. The phase 1 section with the two ponds are already completed.

The grid is done in 48" squares. 

Thanks in advance, Ron

Here is the first version I came up with it's broken into 3 sections so I could make the images a little larger.



 
 
 

Here is the second version, I like this version a little more than the first and would be the preferred way I would want it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a little confused. 

Is it possible? 

From the aspect of can you physically build it? I guess that is really up to you. 

From the aspect of can it work electrically? Yes, of course, you need an autoreverser or 2 or 3, did not study it carefully enough, looks like 3 at first glance. Might be able to get down to 2, but autoreversers are $45, so why bother? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess what is your goal?? free running, 3 or 4 friends to run with?? look at your running habits now. will they tell you?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Oct 2011 04:08 PM 
I'm a little confused. 

Is it possible? 

From the aspect of can you physically build it? I guess that is really up to you. 

From the aspect of can it work electrically? Yes, of course, you need an auto reverser or 2 or 3, did not study it carefully enough, looks like 3 at first glance. Might be able to get down to 2, but auto reversers are $45, so why bother? 

Regards, Greg 
Greg, 

I should have been more clear, I meant from an electrical standpoint.
I don't have much experience in that department I have never used an auto reverser and the like.
I know that you do so I'd appreciate a hand in it's implementation.
If you need a larger diagram let me know and I'll email it to you.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect Ron, it's so simple you will go wow. Please send a file by email, and I'll suggest locations for the insulated joiners. 

since you may have a "double reversing" situation, the best solution will be the Psx-ar 

Greg


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful of the double crossover near the right(?) side of the plan. At least one of those will make a reversing loop and cause problems. Not always a reversing loop, just when things line up the "wrong" way.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was also concerned about that.
Greg I sent the files, i forgot about the plain text, so I resent it that way.
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, will say this again: an Autoreverser makes simple pie of a reversing loop. You isolate the "reversing" part, and power it from your $45 autoreverser... done... that is all. 

You can have reversing loops within reversing loops, you can have them next to each other, does not matter at all. 

You gotta stop thinking DC and think DCC, this problem was solved 10 years ago. 

Greg 

p.s. in common parlance, a "reversing loop" is any section or portion of track that would cause an electrical short if the rails were "solid".... it does not have to LOOK like a loop per se.... take a dogbone and put a crossover in the middle of it, that makes a "reversing loop".


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just go battery and you wont have the problem... 





Ha ha ha, sorry I couldn't help myself. Looks good Rod. And I use a few autoreversers on my HO DCC layout and they are very simple to wire and use. Actually once you wire them in, you really dont have to think about them, they do all the work.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

If not for the multiple engine consists, 
multiple trains, 
my endless run times, 
macroed remote controlled switches, 
full sound, smoke and lighting,
and always being ready to run, 
I'd go battery in a second









RoN


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, and standardized components so you can buy a Phoenix sound board, a Digitrax motor driver, a Massoth smoke unit, DCC specialties autoreverser, etc and run it all with an NCE system... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

One question about the autreversers, 

The one you suggested Greg, how is it for the outdoor environment? I know these things can get a little sensitive. I was warned by some guys in my HO club about the autoreversers sometimes not working right. I admit that I have had no problems but my HO layout is inside in a nicely controlled envirnment. I wonder about the great outdoors. Do you have to take the unit indoors after you run everytime?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a PSX-AR unit on my outdoor layout. I put it in a plastic box from Radio Shack, sealed it with blue RTV-type stuff and buried it. Two years of record rainfall and still as invisible to the trains as it is to me. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First, I'm recommending the best and smartest autoreverser I know, not all are good, and not all are as smart as this one. Get the manufacturer of the ones your HO guys have to allay your fears. Not all autoreversers are alike in the fine bits of how they sense the need to autoreverse.

Second, see my page on autoreverser:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-204*

As Jack stated you can do this outdoors... put it in the box, put some drainage in the bottom if you don't hermetically seal it (eliminates condensation), etc. 


Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Greg,
I sent you an email, not sure if you got it, have you had a chance to go over the layout pics I sent you?
Ron


----------

